# Another Night at BV/Nancen. No Tuna, BUT……….



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Got the invite to roll on Matt's big yellow taxi (sweet 36 Contender) Sun/Mon. Had a crew full of fish killers. David (Aways-Gone Fishing), Anthony (ajlsro), Daniel (texas-offshore), Matt (MattS), DJ, and yours truly. And what a time we had. 

We had decided to blow of swordfishing for tuna, since the bite has been good as of late. Well, that didn't work out. The tuna bite was absolutely terrible. We stuggled to catch even blacken. But no worries, with the full moon, we thought tuna fishing might be slow, so we had a PLAN B BABY…..

We did get a nice dodo on a popper that evening, and picked off her hubby the next morning. I had a terrible year on mahi, so this was a pleasant surprise. 

OK, back to PLAN B. After all night of throwing poppers, jigging, and live baiting, with several tuna dances thrown in there, plenty of 80s hairband rocking the boat, we decided to whip out the 900# cable we called plan B. We decided we wanted to catch something as yummy as a swordfish, but that wanted to eat us just as bad. We were MAKO hunting. Didn't take long to get one on the line. It came up to the surface, we all lost our breath. BIG fish, but never had the hook. Lost another, and THEN, the third time was a charm.

Let me tell you, these things are AMAZING. This beast dumped a 50WLRSA under 40# of drag like it didn't exist. After Daniel and I finally got it out of the rod holder, Daniel and DJ got me strapped in. Oh lord. My first question, "there is a safety line on this rod, right???". The first mistake it made was to hit Don Savage's new rod THE BEAST. Man, that rod is something else. It will own anything in this gulf. No doubt. This pig pulled like no other. The fight didn't last long, maybe 30 minutes. But that's when it got good…..

Matt was waiting with flying gaff in hand, David straight gaff, DJ straight gaff, Daniel with gloves, and Anthony with HD video camera. Matt stuck this pig with the flying gaff and all hell broke loose. Finally subdued the sea monster, and was able to lay the BOOM to him. Then the next chore was getting him over the gunwale. Dang my back still hurts….Huge team effort here. Couldn't have done it without everyone. So now we have a close to 300# Mako on the deck. What the heck do we do now? No worries, just toss it in the SMALL fish box. DAMNN you gotta love Contenders. 285# at Bridgebait. Jason at Bridge bait is the man!!! Cleaned that sucker, and we walked off with, i don't know, 100# of meat?  Jason was also kind enough to cut out the jaws. SICK!!! 

I am sure I left a ton out. I try to do the best I can to tell the story, but the words never do it justice. If yall ever see any of these fellas, ask them how I was almost killed by an Egret 115 miles offshore. Matt, thanks for driving the taxi. It really was a pleasure fishing with you and DJ. Dan, Anthony, David, you guys are the best. I had a great time. Ready to roll again.

What's next??? BOOM!

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

more...


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

BOOOM!

Badass Brandon. Congrats on the Mako. Awesome catch.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome report Brandon, ya'll did good!


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

man looks like a great trip! good job with the mako!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Man that is SWEET!


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Who is the guy in the blue visor? That thing is sweet.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice Mako. Thats some fine eating fo sho.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome job guys!!! BOOM!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice mako guys. Great report and pictures. "The Beast" is 2 for 2. Record swordfish and now a big mako on its first two trips out. 40# of drag? wow. Can't wait to see the video. Nice job. BOOM!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Excellent trip guys :brew::brew:.

matt


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet! It is always nice when a back up plan comes together!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Savage Rods said:


> Nice mako guys. Great report and pictures. "The Beast" is 2 for 2. Record swordfish and now a big mako on its first two trips out. 40# of drag? wow. Can't wait to see the video. Nice job. BOOM!!


I can't wait to see it. Rumor has it, it shows three of us almost getting our heads bit off.

Brandon


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Ever heard of Apex Predators?*

http://www.texas-offshore.com/ftopict-517.html


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*Texas Offshore Adventures - A Great Time*

A most enjoyable trip with a great Captain, Capt Matt, and crew!! It was nice to be with a group of hardcore fish killers and I can't say enough kind things about Capt. Matt. I shoudn't forget DJ, the deckhand, who was extremely hard working, and he has a record of high intensity and skill fishing the SKA circut of his own. Yeah, the YFT bite was a bit off but the company and other target fish yield made up for the slow bite.

I would recommend Texas Offshore Adventures with Captain Matt to all those considering a world class experience offshore.

Absolutely a tremendous time, 
D


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Few more. Hopefully the video will be on texas-offshore.com soon (hint hint Anthony).


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Good deal...that hook set in the smaller pic had me thrown off till I saw the bigger pic.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome job! Glad someone's getting out there with all this weather.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

PLAN B Rocks! Woot. Woot.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

So tell me, did you eat of any of it yet, and how did you prepare it? I've heard that Mako steaks ain't to darn bad. 
:brew:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice job guys! I was hoping someone made it out there.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Swells said:


> So tell me, did you eat of any of it yet, and how did you prepare it? I've heard that Mako steaks ain't to darn bad.
> :brew:


Everyone says "as good as swordfish". I'll let you know tonight. Just going to season it up, and drop it over some hot coals.

B


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice report guys. At least some Mahii are still around.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Everyone says "as good as swordfish". I'll let you know tonight. Just going to season it up, and drop it over some hot coals.
> 
> B


WTH...you better have something good to wash it down with!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Mako is excellent table fare. Glad to see someone got out. 

We need more fishing report so the Bluewater Board can get back to what it was set up for.


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice! I saw you guys when you rolled over from Nansen. I'm not sure why the Tuna bite was off. They are out here big time right now. I have been watching them off the South side of the platform just cruising hanging out.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Randy, would that be the up current side? Last week at Nancen we had a sweet spot we got bit on every drift. I was too preoccupied (making sure I had a fresh beer) to notice if it was up current or down. That is some great info thanks for being johnny on the spot! Have you seen any Bills out there? PM me if you want. Thanks for the info.
Rob C


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Randy A. said:


> Nice! I saw you guys when you rolled over from Nansen. I'm not sure why the Tuna bite was off. They are out here big time right now. I have been watching them off the South side of the platform just cruising hanging out.


Oh, some gentlemens were recently out of Noble Clyde and they only fished one quadrant of the rig. My buds didn't want to tell the captain what to do, but fortunately cappy says "let's fish this OTHER side and see if anybody is home." Instant near-boat limits to 100 pounds and some UFO break-offs. Some were quite deep, like 100' foot by the way, and not all were popper material. The heavy diamond jigs seemed to get through the blackies, from the the stories I heard. Hope that helps some, and wish I was there!


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure what the current was or is doing. It is hard to tell from up here when I am not on the drift to see. I know they usually hang out on the Northwest corner by the flare boom but, this week they have been chillin on the southside. I could use a cold beer at this point in my week.

As far as bills go I haven't seen any this hitch. The wind only laid down a few days ago and with the weather up and blowing you can't see much of what's going on in the water.

Randy


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice work on the Mako, did you get any jumps?? Let us know how it eats I've always been on the fence wether I'd keep one or not.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Mako is excellent table fare. Glad to see someone got out.
> 
> We need more fishing report so the Bluewater Board can get back to what it was set up for.


X2 and thanks for the report guys!-Mike


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the Mako and Dorado. Those boys need to get some monster in em instead of that flavored beer to stay awake..LOL

Great trip.

The meat was cut right and the taste will be in the hand of the Q er. Mako is absolute great table fare. PM me if u want one of my recipes..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Randy A. said:


> Nice! I saw you guys when you rolled over from Nansen. I'm not sure why the Tuna bite was off. They are out here big time right now. I have been watching them off the South side of the platform just cruising hanging out.


Solid gold right there. Green to you.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Randy, even the blackfin were lockjaw which made chunking challenging but we freelined live hardtails and threw poppers to no end. We never doubted the YFT were there they just didn't want to cooperate. We did everything right and the "players" were experienced tuna fishermen so perhaps the full moon, NE wind, and makos had them locked down. I do think if we had poggies or enough chuck/chum we could have enticed a few more to hit but we really only had one good hookup which was lost to equipment failure. Oh well, its not the first or last time the fish will decide not to cooperate eventhough present and accounted for. Thanks for your help and maybe more chunking would have done the trick but who knows. Hopefully we will be out there soon.

AGF



Randy A. said:


> Nice! I saw you guys when you rolled over from Nansen. I'm not sure why the Tuna bite was off. They are out here big time right now. I have been watching them off the South side of the platform just cruising hanging out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the great info Randy!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Day-uM Fell-as 



Datz A GoouD'n 

Sounds like the "Beast" took a bite out of that Mako instead of the other way around 



Yall Dun GoouD Fellas, congrats



now, tell us your mako catch'n secrets so we can read how we can catch us one 


Great fish

Hog​


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BOOM,,, Congrats B!


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

THanks for the chatter fellas. Keeps me awake at night.

R


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Badass! Congrats!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

How were the steaks?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like you had a great tine...... Great pics......

*MB*


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Very, very, good and its no surprise since makos, threshers, and great whites have urine bladders and don't permeate urea through their meat and skin. Therefore, the flesh is much like a swordfish and the tast is very similar. I had steaks and fish tacos early this week and finally fried last night. Everyway it was delicious!

AGF



TMWTim said:


> How were the steaks?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Mark, its good to see you back on the board. You fast and furious season must be winding down. I'll give you a shout today.
D



MB said:


> Looks like you had a great tine...... Great pics......
> 
> *MB*


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

Very impressive Brandon! Your check list of fish caught in the gulf is getting pretty long...gotta get you in my boat soon! Great report and pics as well....hey how bout a six ounce filet? Will drive out to get it!!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work, but no report on the steaks?:slimer:


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*What?*



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Very, very, good and its no surprise since makos, threshers, and great whites have urine bladders and don't permeate urea through their meat and skin. Therefore, the flesh is much like a swordfish and the tast is very similar. I had steaks and fish tacos early this week and finally fried last night. Everyway it was delicious!
> 
> AGF


This "urinary bladder" info is WRONG! Get your facts straight before you post something like that. I hope this doesn't turn out to be "Year of the Dead Mako Part 2". Small males bled quickly, and properly chilled are good table fare. Bigger fish are gristly, and should be released anyway. The reason there are less and less tuna out there is because THEY GET POUNDED year 'round now. There used to be plenty of sharks AND tuna. Always good to have a Plan B, C, D...But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

oh brother


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Michael Shindle said:


> This "urinary bladder" info is WRONG! Get your facts straight before you post something like that. I hope this doesn't turn out to be "Year of the Dead Mako Part 2". Small males bled quickly, and properly chilled are good table fare. Bigger fish are gristly, and should be released anyway. The reason there are less and less tuna out there is because THEY GET POUNDED year 'round now. There used to be plenty of sharks AND tuna. Always good to have a Plan B, C, D...But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Michael Shindle said:


> ..But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


Then just say Boom!!!

I am so glad we have a resident 2Cool urinary bladder expert. I am sure Dr. AGF is quite humbled by your knowledgeable response. sad3sm

You should see my plan E. It involves some ice cubes and a nine iron. Plane F would include a buffalo...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Michael Shindle said:


> This "urinary bladder" info is WRONG! Get your facts straight before you post something like that. I hope this doesn't turn out to be "Year of the Dead Mako Part 2". Small males bled quickly, and properly chilled are good table fare. Bigger fish are gristly, and should be released anyway. The reason there are less and less tuna out there is because THEY GET POUNDED year 'round now. There used to be plenty of sharks AND tuna. Always good to have a Plan B, C, D...But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


You came across as an


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Michael Shindle said:


> This "urinary bladder" info is WRONG! Get your facts straight before you post something like that. I hope this doesn't turn out to be "Year of the Dead Mako Part 2". Small males bled quickly, and properly chilled are good table fare. Bigger fish are gristly, and should be released anyway. The reason there are less and less tuna out there is because THEY GET POUNDED year 'round now. There used to be plenty of sharks AND tuna. Always good to have a Plan B, C, D...But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


 What a friggen TOOL! What happened to my reddie button?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Michael , you probably are right and I guess I am guilty of propagating something that made sense and was told to me without me verifying. So, please enlighten me and the others regarding the makos GU system or lack thereof so we can get it right. None-the-less, the meat was delicious and I will not hesitate to kill another if I intend on eating it.

Are you pissssing on my post or sharing knowledge???

AGF



Michael Shindle said:


> This "urinary bladder" info is WRONG! Get your facts straight before you post something like that. I hope this doesn't turn out to be "Year of the Dead Mako Part 2". Small males bled quickly, and properly chilled are good table fare. Bigger fish are gristly, and should be released anyway. The reason there are less and less tuna out there is because THEY GET POUNDED year 'round now. There used to be plenty of sharks AND tuna. Always good to have a Plan B, C, D...But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Michael Shindle said:


> This "urinary bladder" info is WRONG! Get your facts straight before you post something like that. I hope this doesn't turn out to be "Year of the Dead Mako Part 2". Small males bled quickly, and properly chilled are good table fare. Bigger fish are gristly, and should be released anyway. The reason there are less and less tuna out there is because THEY GET POUNDED year 'round now. There used to be plenty of sharks AND tuna. Always good to have a Plan B, C, D...But "I'm Just Sayin'"....


 was the catch legal? Yea I thought it was.

Good haul yall! Did ya eat it? I want some!:doowapsta


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

24Buds said:


> was the catch legal? Yea I thought it was.
> 
> Good haul yall! Did ya eat it? I want some!:doowapsta


I think he said he Mako had a urinary infection or somethang.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

AGF, no harm meant, and not trying to "****" on your post. Your info was incorrect, that's all. Too much misinformation regarding sharks floating around, always been that way. Those that were so quick to jump on me must have merely been embarrassed by their own ignorance. That's OK, I expect it over here. Be a bully instead of learning about your target species....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have caught and enjoyed all size makos. I don't know the science behind it but I do know Mako is excellent table fare especially cooked like swordfish. I am a frim believer any size shark is good eating especially if you know how to harvest it correctly. Mako seems to be easy to harvest an awesome to digest. Just put a little italian dressing and let marinate then grill it up. Before it was illegal we use to catch small 12 in sharks and skin em then fry em. We would call them corn dogs cause you use the cartillage down the middle like a popsicle stick and eat it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

gotta love an armchair quarterback. Hasn't posted a SINGLE fishing report, and wants to come on here and educate all us dumb fishermen. Please.....there are those that do, and those that sit behind a keyboard. Glad I do both.

Mike, go fishing. Please. 

Brandon


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Michael Shindle said:


> AGF, no harm meant, and not trying to "****" on your post. Your info was incorrect, that's all. Too much misinformation regarding sharks floating around, always been that way. Those that were so quick to jump on me must have merely been embarrassed by their own ignorance. That's OK, I expect it over here. Be a bully instead of learning about your target species....


Uhhhh.....you might want to go back and read your first post to this thread partner. I believe you were the first to "jump" on AGF. I think I can speak for the majority of us when I say we are all eager to learn and be corrected if we are posting incorrect information. Next time you offer up some insight or knowledge you just might want to present it in a more civil, respectful manner rather than slamming us for OUR ignorance sir.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Brandon, just gut and bleed the next big (FEMALE) mako you catch, the steaks come out even better.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> gotta love an armchair quarterback. Hasn't posted a SINGLE fishing report, and wants to come on here and educate all us dumb fishermen. Please.....there are those that do, and those that sit behind a keyboard. Glad I do both.
> 
> Mike, go fishing. Please.
> 
> Brandon


Mike Shindle has caught and assisted with catching more makos than probably ANYONE on the Texas coast. 12 in one year alone. Go look up the state record for mako--it's Jeff Shindle, his brother.

We caught 5 last year, but we released them all, many without posting about it. Talk to Oz, me, YT, Ronnie Hale, Jared, mako, Moose, Aggie or any fisherman of substance before you blast on someone.

He really wasn't trying to start anything with you.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Michael, it sounds like you are passionate about the "species" and there's nothing wrong about that since most of us practice conservation when it comes to the sport. It isn't the first time I have been incorrect/misinformed and it won't be the last. I do generally check my facts but admittely I failed to do so on this issue/statement. I hope my ego is never so large and cumbersome not to allow me to be humble and learn.

The thing that amazed me was the quality of the meat even in comparison to other sharks that are good table fair like blacktips. When I was told that the reason was because they excreted waste differently it was an easy acceptance. The meat was not pungent but perhaps the flying gaff bled out the fish just enough. Just to let you know we have passed up the harvest on several other occasions and I don't imagine we will be harvesting many more. So, I assume no difference in the excretion aspect from other sharks but damm they taste good.

Tight lines on Big Shell & SPI,
AGF



Michael Shindle said:


> AGF, no harm meant, and not trying to "****" on your post. Your info was incorrect, that's all. Too much misinformation regarding sharks floating around, always been that way. Those that were so quick to jump on me must have merely been embarrassed by their own ignorance. That's OK, I expect it over here. Be a bully instead of learning about your target species....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Brandon, just gut and bleed the next big (FEMALE) mako you catch, the steaks come out even better.


There ya go. We always look around the cockpit and ask if anyone want to brang home a shark. If so, you have to treat a Mako something like a swordfish or yella tuna, gutting and bleeding with a rapid cool-down. Watch out, sometimes these fellas can bite even when they seem dead.

Never caught one off Texas but did catch a thresher off Montauk on the NE Coast, another good one to eat, some say better than Mako. Funny, don't see much thresher anymore.

Try 1-inch steaks broiled in butter with a metal broiler plate if you get tired of BBQ, never gets dry that way.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Old salt said:


> Mike Shindle has caught and assisted with catching more makos than probably ANYONE on the Texas coast. 12 in one year alone. Go look up the state record for mako--it's Jeff Shindle, his brother.
> 
> We caught 5 last year, but we released them all, many without posting about it. Talk to Oz, me, YT, Ronnie Hale, Jared, mako, Moose, Aggie or any fisherman of substance before you blast on someone.
> 
> He really wasn't trying to start anything with you.


omg....can I get his autograph? what about a picture together?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> omg....can I get his autograph? what about a picture together?


LMAO!!! I think he taught Chuck Norris how to fish:biggrin:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Old salt said:


> Mike Shindle has caught and assisted with catching more makos than probably ANYONE on the Texas coast. 12 in one year alone. Go look up the state record for mako--it's Jeff Shindle, his brother.
> 
> We caught 5 last year, but we released them all, many without posting about it. Talk to Oz, me, YT, Ronnie Hale, Jared, mako, Moose, Aggie or any fisherman of substance before you blast on someone.
> 
> He really wasn't trying to start anything with you.


It doesn't really matter how many fish he has caught or how cool you think he is. He doesn't need to belittle people then whine about people being quick to jump on him. I know that some people can't help it but most of them are over on THT.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> It doesn't really matter how many fish he has caught or how cool you think he is. He doesn't need to belittle people then whine about people being quick to jump on him. I know that some people can't help it but most of them are over on THT.


Fair enough. I'm sure we are all friends who just haven't met.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang it Dave .... you DumbA** !! :work:
How can I ever believe anything you ever tell me again :hairout:
Get you an iPhone so you can 'Check your facts :rotfl:'



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Michael , you probably are right and I guess I am guilty of propagating something that made sense and was told to me without me verifying. So, please enlighten me and the others regarding the makos GU system or lack thereof so we can get it right. None-the-less, the meat was delicious and I will not hesitate to kill another if I intend on eating it.
> 
> Are you pissssing on my post or sharing knowledge???
> 
> AGF


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

So I'm not shark expert, but all I've gathered to this point is that AGF had bad information ? Would be curious what part of it is incorrect and what the correct facts are ?

Are you just referring to the fact that the mako has a urinary tract and not a urinary bladder ?

Teach us something.



Michael Shindle said:


> AGF, no harm meant, and not trying to "****" on your post. Your info was incorrect, that's all. Too much misinformation regarding sharks floating around, always been that way. Those that were so quick to jump on me must have merely been embarrassed by their own ignorance. That's OK, I expect it over here. Be a bully instead of learning about your target species....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

> Talk to...any fisherman of substance...


Is there a list?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Calmday said:


> It doesn't really matter how many fish he has caught or how cool you think he is. He doesn't need to belittle people then whine about people being quick to jump on him. I know that some people can't help it but most of them are over on THT.


I blame it all on the weather. :cheers:


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I was once arrested for an illegal substance does that get me on the list?
Rob C


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

fishtruck said:


> I was once arrested for an illegal substance does that get me on the list?
> Rob C


Oh Youre on A list for sure. I dont know if its the one that you were hoaping for thou.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

I've always read that it was the oversized liver that tainted shark meat. All I know is if I gutted them immediately (like when they are still alive), the meat was super fine. I personally prefer smaller sharks to eat.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Chris, I can't seem to find anything regarding differences if any between the sharks regarding their waste elimination. I did learn though that the urea component while being a waste product does serve to assist in the osmotic homeostasis of the shark but I have yet to find the specifics regarding the physiologic process by which extra urea is eliminated by makos.

Michael, I know you would like to preserve the species and refrain from promoting their killing but since you raised the issue can you please shed some light on this issue. I don't think it will sway individuals one way or the other but help with providing understanding and prevent misunderstanding. I hate to beat a dead shark but inquiring minds want to know.

AGF



GhostRider said:


> So I'm not shark expert, but all I've gathered to this point is that AGF had bad information ? Would be curious what part of it is incorrect and what the correct facts are ?
> 
> Are you just referring to the fact that the mako has a urinary tract and not a urinary bladder ?
> 
> Teach us something.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dangit!! I didn't know this turned into a "Save the Sharks Thread" Ohh well.....


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know the anatomy, but I do know you can get $2/lb for them and one good one will pay for your whole weekend of fun in the sun.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Dangit!! I didn't know this turned into a "Save the Sharks Thread" Ohh well.....


don't give me a reddie......:work:

I was not involved:cheers:


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Chris, I can't seem to find anything regarding differences if any between the sharks regarding their waste elimination. I did learn though that the urea component while being a waste product does serve to assist in the *osmotic homeostasis of the shark but I have yet to find the specifics regarding the physiologic process by which extra urea is eliminated by makos. *
> 
> Michael, I know you would like to preserve the species and refrain from promoting their killing but since you raised the issue can you please shed some light on this issue. I don't think it will sway individuals one way or the other but help with providing understanding and prevent misunderstanding. I hate to beat a dead shark but inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> AGF


*** ! :headknock
If you'd speak english I wouldn't have to look up everything you tell me about :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

GhostRider said:


> *** ! :headknock
> If you'd speak english I wouldn't have to look up everything you tell me about :slimer:


no chit. english por favor. :cheers:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Wont it be nice when there is a nice weather window? :smile:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*I hate to change the subject, BUT*

Where is the video?


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Nice Report. 

I don't think Mike meant anything bad against anyone. He has been around a while and seen the fishery, and like many of us observed how the stocks of various species dwindled over the years. His stance and defense is more on the conservation route and probably just got set off by the dead Mako. However, there is nothing illegal or wrong about harvesting the fish. It is up you to decide if it was worth it.

But what does it matter anyway, the laws have screwed us on Snapper, AJ's, and other fish... Sharks (Pelagics) will likely be next.

btw, I eat my share of fish, including shark from time to time as well. I also heavily practice conservation like many of us.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I am using the Universal Bubba Translator just for you Chris and Gilbert-

_"Chris, I ain't seems to locates me sumptin bouts mako charks pisss'n. I did learn me a good'un peice of formation that the pisss why'll is'n nasty chit helpsum nots shrivlen ups but I cants locates me any specifisicalations on how dem pepee ferent from other charks."_

_AGF_



GhostRider said:


> *** ! :headknock
> If you'd speak english I wouldn't have to look up everything you tell me about :slimer:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What is it about MY threads that always end up like this???


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I am using the Universal Bubba Translator just for you Chris and Gilbert-
> 
> _"Chris, I ain't seems to locates me sumptin bouts mako charks pisss'n. I did learn me a good'un peice of formation that the pisss why'll is'n nasty chit helpsum nots shrivlen ups but I cants locates me any specifisicalations on how dem pepee ferent from other charks."_
> 
> _AGF_


Makes sayance ta me. You mean them Mako gots a tallywhacker on 'em, like a stud hoss? Hooee, I ain't hearin' nuffin' but banjos thar, sah! Der de der-der-der.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

now i get it. thx :cheers:



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I am using the Universal Bubba Translator just for you Chris and Gilbert-
> 
> _"Chris, I ain't seems to locates me sumptin bouts mako charks pisss'n. I did learn me a good'un peice of formation that the pisss why'll is'n nasty chit helpsum nots shrivlen ups but I cants locates me any specifisicalations on how dem pepee ferent from other charks."_
> 
> _AGF_


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> What is it about MY threads that always end up like this???


Cause thats the way you like it!

LMAO AGF!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, he like's it, haven't even read the glacier bay post yet, but i'm already trying to figure out how to get it of track....



Hotrod said:


> Cause thats the way you like it!
> 
> LMAO AGF!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

GhostRider said:


> yeah, he like's it, haven't even read the glacier bay post yet, but i'm already trying to figure out how to get it of track....


Thats funny. I got a good chuckle out of that.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Thats funny. I got a good chuckle out of that.


always fun to razz friends in a public forum. we really get on his a** when we're out fishing. plan a trip and join us sometime... just be prepared for anything, i saw where plan e called for buffalo :wink:


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Old salt said:


> Mike Shindle has caught and assisted with catching more makos than probably ANYONE on the Texas coast. 12 in one year alone. Go look up the state record for mako--it's Jeff Shindle, his brother.
> 
> We caught 5 last year, but we released them all, many without posting about it. Talk to Oz, me, YT, Ronnie Hale, Jared, mako, Moose, Aggie or any fisherman of substance before you blast on someone.
> 
> He really wasn't trying to start anything with you.


X2

Next to Mike, we all look like Mako virgins. I am of the same contention as Old Salt and Mike in regards to large coastal and pelagic sharks, but have been flamed too many times on this website for voicing an educated and heart felt opinion. Everyone has their own opinions, and that is fine, but don't bash someone because they are interested in preserving a species. Furthermore, I really get tired of the "If it's legal, then it's fine" argument....really the most ignorant retort, especially considering how many people on this board call the NMFS a bunch of idiots for their recent regulations on snapper and aj. So, are the lawmakers right or wrong??? I guarantee you...Shortfin Makos will be restricted within 5 years...guaranteed. Look at the Longfin Makos...

That is a nice mako though, congrats to the anglers. This is not meant to be derogatory towards the original posters, just some insight and opinion.
Be a Shephard, not a sheep.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Good post Gabe. Perhaps they will be restricted soon. I don't know. I do know that we brought home the first Mako that bridge bait has seen this year. So clearly it is not recreational anglers that are stressing the population. Common knowledge, but worth repeating. Shut down the long liners, and shark populations will be as healthy as mother nature allows. 

Brandon


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Good post Gabe. Perhaps they will be restricted soon. I don't know. I do know that we brought home the first Mako that bridge bait has seen this year. So clearly it is not recreational anglers that are stressing the population. Common knowledge, but worth repeating. Shut down the long liners, and shark populations will be as healthy as mother nature allows.
> 
> Brandon


Amen.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Shut down the long liners, and shark populations will be as healthy as mother nature allows.
> 
> Brandon


During the winter about 4 or 5 years ago I helped unload a long liner in Beaufort that had come ashore because a big weather front was passing through. It was a Jersey boat fishing off Charleston and they unloaded in Beaufort because the tuna broker was there. They had 3 giants, but the incredible thing was the 7 gaylord boxes of sharks. They had other things too like wahoos and tunas, but the amount of sharks was unbelievable. That was one trip that was cut short because of weather.


----------

